# Busy week this week



## Tclem (Feb 24, 2014)

Wife convinced me to do a Facebook page so I put a couple bolt action pens on the local county but sale trade. Well I just had to order 35 kits. Here's a sample I the blanks I have drilled and some with spare tubes already glued in. Email says kits will be here today. Auction money baby @SENC look out here I come. Lol
Beb. Beb dyed blue. Fbe dyed orange/blue. Pistachio. Cedar. Walnut burl. Still have some more blanks to drill

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 24, 2014)

Looks like you will be busy for a while.
Looking forward to seeing the finished results.

Les


----------



## Tclem (Feb 24, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> Looks like you will be busy for a while.
> Looking forward to seeing the finished results.
> 
> Les


Ty les. You know me I will post pictures. Starting to really like the pen business.


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 24, 2014)

That's awesome for ya Tony !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 24, 2014)

Very awesome, Tony! Congrats on the orders! Will be looking forward to a pic with all 35 lined up when you're done!


----------



## Tclem (Feb 24, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Very awesome, Tony! Congrats on the orders! Will be looking forward to a pic with all 35 lined up when you're done!


Got people calling and asking for them but will probably be posting as many as I can at a time before I happily depart with them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 24, 2014)

Rock on! Always good to have a sale!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 24, 2014)

Congrats Tony! The few of those bolt action pens I have made got snatched up right away by friends and family, everyone seems to love them. I'm also relieved that you can afford the wood I put up for auction now


----------



## Tclem (Feb 24, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Congrats Tony! The few of those bolt action pens I have made got snatched up right away by friends and family, everyone seems to love them. I'm also relieved that you can afford the wood I put up for auction now


The more I think about it I think I'm going to have to pass on the game call blanks and bid on pen blanks. Lol. The bolt actions sell 20 to 1 over the others of course I live in an area where every joe blow has a rifle and shotgun ( maybe why we have no crime around here ) and they love the bolt action. And since I'm getting better woods it's starting to pick up. Gotta live Facebook. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 24, 2014)

Yep, you definitely need pen blanks, and there are some beauties for auction! Just not much margin in calls these day, particularly olive calls. As a friend who wants you to succed and who knows what your diaper bill will be the next few years, you need to reinvest your money wisely into things that generate a return... and not spend it frivolously on something that just looks pretty.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Feb 24, 2014)

SENC said:


> Yep, you definitely need pen blanks, and there are some beauties for auction! Just not much margin in calls these day, particularly olive calls. As a friend who wants you to succed and who knows what your diaper bill will be the next few years, you need to reinvest your money wisely into things that generate a return... and not spend it frivolously on something that just looks pretty.


I think I'm going to "LET" you have the game call blanks this time but come deer season I'll need grunt calls so get all you can get now. Wife just called me to tell me my kits were in the mail. Woooooo hooooooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 24, 2014)

Congrats Tony on that order. I don't use facebook but my wife lives on it. She said for you to send your facebook address and we can check it out.

Ray


----------



## Tclem (Feb 24, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Congrats Tony on that order. I don't use facebook but my wife lives on it. She said for you to send your facebook address and we can check it out.
> 
> Ray


Ok great I'll try to see what the actual address is but until I find it if you search tony Clements I think I'm using the picture of me and baby Paxton on the lathe


----------



## Tclem (Feb 24, 2014)

I just started it well I opened it a couple years ago but never used the account until now


----------



## Tclem (Feb 24, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003188195344&ref=tn_tnmn

I just changed it to www.facebook.com/tclem76
Try this ray


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks Tony, we just looked. All the good stuff except that big loud saw. haha

Ray

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 24, 2014)

We'll add me an stay in touch ( even more).


----------

